# Uber Rating System



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

It's funny this person literally did not like me. Where he hit everything he could. Then while I'm looking at my rating the few rides I did with Lyft only (3) said the complete opposite. I've read enough in these forums. What people will do for a free ride.... They will provide false information. Or is this just Uber trying to justify?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

What if you are truly bad at everything and this is the first person who gave you honest, constructive criticism?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> What if you are truly bad at everything and this is the first person who gave you honest, constructive criticism?


Interesting take.
The honest assessment hurts the most.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Interesting take.
> The honest assessment hurts the most


I mean usually you have the market cornered on the harsh truth but two can definitely play at your game.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I mean usually you have the market cornered on the harsh truth but two can definitely play at your game.


What if the Passenger is just a MISERABLE FLESH BAG OF A HUMAN BEING ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> What if the Passenger is just a MISERABLE FLESH BAG OF A HUMAN BEING ?


Wouldn't be the first.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber_Jay2 said:


> It's funny this person literally did not like me. Where he hit everything he could. Then while I'm looking at my rating the few rides I did with Lyft only (3) said the complete opposite. I've read enough in these forums. What people will do for a free ride.... They will provide false information. Or is this just Uber trying to justify?


If they were trying to get a free ride then you would see the $ deducted from your earnings, I would think.

Was there bad vibes between you and the pax?


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Got a one star after a perfect ride I even asked if they were alright with temperature. My seats all the way up in front. Mind you most say my car is very comfortable and has plenty of leg room. Temps were fine to me very comfortable.

Got a ping looked it was a man's name I went to pickup it was a man and a women but only the women took ride the man went on his way back to apartment.

He gave me a one star the feedback said Comfort while riders blah bluh and he was not even in car.
BTW i was not same color and they lied about the ride.
I was told long ago By uber support the app holder can only rate if they were in car as a passenger. I guess they wanted to pay less on a pool.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ohnos said:


> Got a one star after a perfect ride I even asked if they were alright with temperature.


Throughout the UP website are drivers that brag to Automatically 1 Star ⭐
ALL passengers (most of those guys have evaporated)........

.........&#128073;Possibly some of Uber's paying customers Automatically
1 Star ⭐ Disposable Drivers as a protest of constant driver rape,
kidnapping and assault of female passengers &#129335;&#127997;‍♂

If you're Not a Dirtbag Driver,
You're representing a Dirtbag Company
Subsequently: You're a Dirtbag deserving 1 Star ⭐

quod erat demonstrandum*✔*
Please refer to @Mkang14 for Latin to English translation 
not @Samman who confuses Latin with Farsi


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

God works wonders


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber_Jay2 said:


> It's funny this person literally did not like me. Where he hit everything he could. Then while I'm looking at my rating the few rides I did with Lyft only (3) said the complete opposite. I've read enough in these forums. What people will do for a free ride.... They will provide false information. Or is this just Uber trying to justify?


I suspect that some of the lower ratings are computer generated by Uber themselves.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

ohnos said:


> I was told long ago By uber support the app holder can only rate if they were in car as a passenger. I guess they wanted to pay less on a pool.


Don't believe anything Uber support tells you.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

MoreTips said:


> Don't believe anything Uber support tells you.


We all know that. But fuber wont let you respond to feedback they just let passengers trash drivers for no reason. If fuber really cared about passengers and drivers they would in fact have a dept just to handle feedback and ratings. I mean since they can ruin your life over fake ratings right? Racist feedback and fake feedback to get free rides Is becoming more and more obvious today and the biggest threat to fuber and drivers. As a driver i would never give a low rating unless they did a horrible thing in car. I have yet to see this out of 2300 ish rides . 
If you as a driver give less than 5 for stupid things you need to stop and act like a human being and grow up.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ohnos said:


> If you as a driver give less than 5 for *stupid things* you need to stop and act like a human being and grow up.


You mean stupid rides like entitled "say my name" snowflakes who go 4 blocks and don't tip? Yeah, they often get less than 5* from me. That's how I roll, because I'd rather not transport them again (by preference).


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> What if you are truly bad at everything and this is the first person who gave you honest, constructive criticism?


You obviously didn't read my message. I'll say more clearly most lyft passengers went above and beyond to say the opposite of what Ubers feedback system said. The funny thing is that my rating didn't go down and i contacted them and they said that if a person contiously rates low there's a protection and it seemed to be my case. That who ever did it always gives Uber drivers ones. I can take constructive criticism. In the case I think Uber went over board and gave me every negative yet my rating is the same who knows.. after i posted i didn't care too much. I do believe Uber tampers with things. It always seems if i get a sticky surge i get something far away or i have to wait a long time. Not a coincidence at all... &#129300;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber_Jay2 said:


> You obviously didn't read my message.


It's a joke, though. I read your message and a hundred like it. Your story could be true but all of them can't be. Some people out there getting criticized by passengers are earning some of it.

If you think it is a conspiracy and Uber is messing with you, you are underestimating the weirdness, pettiness, and frankly mental illness of some people who order cars. Everyone needs a ride sometimes. Uber is not a good company and should not be trusted but don't attribute to malice what can be explained by idiocy.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

It's a possiblity... But it's funny i went to go look and my rating went up .01 with a negative feedback... Could be just technology


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Uber_Jay2 said:


> It's a possiblity... But it's funny i went to go look and my rating went up .01 with a negative feedback... Could be just technology


It went up because you also at time had one or more 5 star to offset it. Simple math.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ohnos said:


> I was told long ago By uber support the app holder can only rate if they were in car as a passenger.


And you believed them?

I was told by Uber that I would get paid 75% of what the pax pays.

I was told by Uber that the closest driver gets the ping.

I was told by Uber that my ratings wouldn't be affected by false accusations or lies that pax make.

I was told by Uber that I am a highly rated driver, better than 85% of the other drivers out there.

I was told by Uber that my safety is the most important thing.

I was told by Uber that there was absolutely no pressure to ever take any ride.

I was told by Uber that they were doing everything they can to help me increase my earnings.

I was told by Uber ....... (the list goes on but I have to stop for a bathroom break eventually)


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

ohnos said:


> It went up because you also at time had one or more 5 star to offset it. Simple math.


Nah not simple math. I guess being a ol g to Uber they want to change the game. Yet when i got the negative feedback no less that 5 stars. Since when was Uber simple?



Mista T said:


> And you believed them?
> 
> I was told by Uber that I would get paid 75% of what the pax pays.
> 
> ...


Simple right? Yeah..


----------

